# Aspire Switch 10 E Deleted EFI NO BOOTABLE MEDIA



## popkih (Jul 8, 2017)

my Aspire Switch 10 E had a password issue and I tried to USE a USB WIN 10 to do a clean install. It said there was not enough space and I deleted the first partition.

The deleted partition had boot info and efi

Now I cannot get anywhere to find the right bootable media to use in a USB and SECONDLY I have no luck booting from the USB now.

Windows 10 32 bit


----------

